# Word of the Day: Fudgel



## RubyK (Jan 9, 2021)

Fudgel is the act of giving the impression you are working, when really you are doing nothing.

Many years ago when I was a secretary at 3M company a man in my department always looked like he was
asleep at his desk. Someone told me he was a Ph.d, very intelligent and  deep in thought. I checked and he was sitting up sound asleep. That was my first experience with the act of fudgel though, at the time, we called it "taking advantage."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

Does this mean I risk being accused of being _fudgel_ when I'm enjoying a Fudgsicle?


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Fudgel is the act of giving the impression you are working, when really you are doing nothing.
> 
> Many years ago when I was a secretary at 3M company a man in my department always looked like he was
> asleep at his desk. Someone told me he was a Ph.d, very intelligent and  deep in thought. I checked and he was sitting up sound asleep. That was my first experience with the act of fudgel though, at the time, we called it "taking advantage."


I knew there was a word for government employees & congressmen.


----------



## Chet (Jan 9, 2021)

I knew a guy who worked in the office of our manufacturing facility. When he got bored, he would grab any piece of paper and go for a walk on the manufacturing floor to throw the bull with his friends. The piece of paper made him look like his being out there was work related. It was not.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 9, 2021)

I fudgel when I get out all the paperwork to  start tax work.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 9, 2021)

When I worked at one of my jobs with the federal government I had to sit at my desk all day in a room of desks.  I was fudgel because there wasn't enough to do, but I had too look busy.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2021)

It can be exhausting to pretend to be doing something .....
I did temp work for a few places...... Often government funded jobs ..... and it was all I can do to stay awake. 
End of day (which feels like 3 days) .... i was more tired then working a very physical job..... I always hear i wish i could find a job like that but i would not wish it on anyone.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 10, 2021)

@Jeni ~ I had a full time job like that once at the Red Cross. I was always looking for something to do. It was awful. I finally had to quit the job. It's awful to just sit around all day.  Fudgeling is not fun!


----------

